# qooqiiu



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how long is he banned for?

think he should get back on!

think it has been long enough :roll:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Why is he banned?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Has he been a naughty boy ha ha :lol: . He's an essex boy too :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you break the rules repeatedly and attack another member surely its no surprise if you get a ban.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh good I love gossip, what did he do?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> Oh good I love gossip, what did he do?


Keep ya nose out :lol: :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good I love gossip, what did he do?
> ...


 [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

This wouldn't have anything to do with "the fonz" would it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

heyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

triplefan said:


> This wouldn't have anything to do with "the fonz" would it?


No thats someone compltetly different


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh bugger (can I say that?) two mysteries now :? :? :? :?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Exactly. I didn't understand that Fonz post earlier today and now it's been deleted. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

